# Ocularis Dankung



## you'llshootyereyeout

My righteous slingshot Homie Lee Silva suggested some mods for my new Dankung shooter. Here is one of them. I used his Ocularis band attachment method. I cut both plugs from the same cork. Here is how it turned out.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here is where the cork came from if it matters.


----------



## JTslinger

That is bad-a$$!


----------



## oldmiser

Yey you done it..great way to attach bands to a Dunkung slingshot....Happy shooting my friend


----------



## stinger

I like this. Set it up post surgurey with rubber stoppers. Looks like it will work! Cork is cooler. Can't wait to try it. Cool.


----------



## Metropolicity

I have some narrow rubber corks I bought for this exact reason. I have to dig out my dankung now.


----------



## Lee Silva

Sweet...

I get both natural, and synthetic corks in bulk on ebay. Both materials have unique characteristics, and are handy on a daily basis, all around the shop, and the household.... I like the ease of installation of the natural, but it comes with a price! You must keep a watchful eye on them because the natural cork material breaks so easily.... Never had a failure or crack while in use, but step on em once and you need to look em over with concern... Smoother surfaces are far less prone to breakage, Keep em conditioned!!! I've used everything from leather conditioner(Lexol), SCJohnson paste wax, to hand lotion or lip balm!! Dry corks break easier!!!!

Take the time to trim and cut to size the synthetic alternative, and you got em for life....

Geometry... The little nesting groove is cool,Matt. But it's a weak point, and not at all necessary.. A smooth subtle taper is all that is necessary. Get some extra corks and experiment. you'll see what I mean...


----------



## Lee Silva

I just always loved the feel of this beefy bent bar beauty, but never took to the tubes.... I'was ecstatic and dam proud of myself when I figured this out! Feels almost as good to be able to pass it on.... Be careful and scrutinize the attachment constantly untill it has your full confidence, and I promise you a brand new love for this workhorse frame...

I'm going to have to send you mine for a re-wrap!! Looks real nice, Handsome!


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Matt, that's a decent mod alright and with the stopper attachment it's a quick change artist as well. Looks comfy too.

How would a rubber laboratory stopper work, solid or center hole wouldn't make any diff, instead of cork? Just curious. I sure like that attachment method. Or just plain wood as a stopper?


----------



## bigron

i think it's great how people talking on a forum to others they have never met can get so much furthered in this addiction we have,this will change the way people shoot dankungs for the better from now on all the people who wouldn't shoot them before because they don't shoot tubes will be all over this mod,Matt and Lee way to go guys y'all rock :headbang:


----------



## SteelBallViking

Well time for a Dankung I guess lol


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Lee Silva said:


> I just always loved the feel of this beefy bent bar beauty, but never took to the tubes.... I'was ecstatic and dam proud of myself when I figured this out! Feels almost as good to be able to pass it on.... Be careful and scrutinize the attachment constantly untill it has your full confidence, and I promise you a brand new love for this workhorse frame...
> I'm going to have to send you mine for a re-wrap!! Looks real nice, Handsome!


Thanks for the tip and the advice home slice. Any time on the handle wrap!


----------



## Lee Silva

I aint never been anyones Home Slice before..... :blush:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Chuck Daehler said:


> Matt, that's a decent mod alright and with the stopper attachment it's a quick change artist as well. Looks comfy too.
> How would a rubber laboratory stopper work, solid or center hole wouldn't make any diff, instead of cork? Just curious. I sure like that attachment method. Or just plain wood as a stopper?


I'm certain a rubber stopper would work very well. I just happened to have a cork on hand. Next time I'm at Home Depot I'll pick up a few to test out. As for wood I think it would be real eye catching. If I ever get my hands on another lathe I'll make a set out of some fancy timber.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Looks like the rubber stoppers from Home Depot are a go!!!


----------



## Metropolicity

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Looks like the rubber stoppers from Home Depot are a go!!!


Yup! I have some from a surplus buy and they work on my super dankung!


----------



## Lee Silva

"Looks like the rubber stoppers from Home Depot are a go!!!

" As for wood I think it would be real eye catching.".......

Ocularis- Stoppers!

Eye- Catching!!!!! :uhoh:

Ohhh, EYE get it!!! :bonk:

Nice going, guys......

But trim those suckers already!!!


----------



## mr. green

Great idea. I should have kept my Dankung Hunter. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BAT

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Looks like the rubber stoppers from Home Depot are a go!!!


Nice!!! I´m going to look for those rubber stoppers!!!


----------



## Peter Recuas

Very good idea! When I saw the first pics I thinked on ear plugs to fit the gape


----------



## bigron

Matt where in home depot and what size do we need to get if possible my homie


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

bigron said:


> Matt where in home depot and what size do we need to get if possible my homie


They keep them in the drawers next to the metric stuff in the nuts and bolts isle. Rubber stopper 1/2" X 5/16"


----------



## Alfred E.M.

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Looks like the rubber stoppers from Home Depot are a go!!!


*I went straight to Home Depot this morning and bought these same 1/2 x 5/16 plugs. A huge public 'Thank You' goes out to Lee Silva for sharing this quantum leap idea from all of the fans of Dankung frames. (I imagine a buyer at Home Depot scratching his head trying to figure out why there's a national run on these plugs, lol.) Question - will it be necessary to drill a hole for a 'ball in plug' method like the official Simple-Shot Ocularis or will the tapered, triangular shape be sufficient without an expander ball?*


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I've been using them with out the hole and ball since I got home. No probs so far.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the rubber stoppers from Home Depot are a go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *I went straight to Home Depot this morning and bought these same 1/2 x 5/16 plugs. A huge public 'Thank You' goes out to Lee Silva for sharing this quantum leap idea from all of the fans of Dankung frames. (I imagine a buyer at Home Depot scratching his head trying to figure out why there's a national run on these plugs, lol.) Question - will it be necessary to drill a hole for a 'ball in plug' method like the official Simple-Shot Ocularis or will the tapered, triangular shape be sufficient without an expander ball?*
Click to expand...

You are right about the thank you to Lee Silva. Don't forget he sells the Ocularis through Simple Shot! If you like this mod on your Dankung then the next time you are in the market for a shooter put the Ocularis on the list!


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Yeah, was gonna suggest to cut down the extra rubber on the stoppers.

Matt, you don't need a lathe for that small work to make a wooden trial stopper (or a polycarbonate or acrylic one). Just chuck some dowel stock in your drill press and use a rasp to shape it, sandpaper finish with a semi rough finish that will grab the flat bands best, don't finish it lest it becomes too slick to grab the band well. I think HDPE stoppers may not grab the flat bands, HDPE is sort of slippery. A rubber on rubber contact I think would be best of all. Wood for ornamentation maybe...maybe...as you said it may be "eye catching" as in your eyeball dangling from its socket on a flip back. (back flip??)

Even tho I have a small metal lathe I have been known to use one of my drill presses as a make shift and fast lathe.

Anyway, the idea of using some sort of stopper on Dankungs is great Lee/Matt!!! I can see new frames of any material now using stoppers for both OTT and TTF SSs. The good thing about that configuration is both OTT and TTF can be used by simply orienting the bands in whatever direction that floats yer boat. Matt's sex bolt attachment is also such an attachment for quick change.

I would keep finger oil/greese french fry or KFC eatin' grease etc. off the bands and stoppers to get maximum coefficient of friction 'grab' from the juncture of band and stopper. Maybe an alcohol wash down of all rubber contact surfaces before mounting? I recommend Stoli vodka for that since it would also be nice to swill a bit too... :naughty: The stoppers MAY have a residue of release agent from molding them that could compromise a sticky fit....dunno...just being a soccer dad here in precautionary blabla.

I love it when you guys figure out a new life given to old concepts like ringed forks.

Actually that would make a ringed fork initially designed for tubes only into a universal soldier.

As to monkeynipples' question about triangular plugs vs expander balls, I would try it with caution/eye wear to just see what plug type would work. I've heard of golf T's being used...cut off of course....for some diameter tubes. A wooden sheeshkabob skewer point might work...or use a drill press as a lathe or a hand electric drill secured in a vice to just make a triangular plug out of material de jour to try stuff out.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Mr. Monkeynipples said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the rubber stoppers from Home Depot are a go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *I went straight to Home Depot this morning and bought these same 1/2 x 5/16 plugs. A huge public 'Thank You' goes out to Lee Silva for sharing this quantum leap idea from all of the fans of Dankung frames. (I imagine a buyer at Home Depot scratching his head trying to figure out why there's a national run on these plugs, lol.) Question - will it be necessary to drill a hole for a 'ball in plug' method like the official Simple-Shot Ocularis or will the tapered, triangular shape be sufficient without an expander ball?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right about the thank you to Lee Silva. Don't forget he sells the Ocularis through Simple Shot! If you like this mod on your Dankung then the next time you are in the market for a shooter put the Ocularis on the list!
Click to expand...

*According to Nathan, a new run of the aluminum Ocularis will be available very soon ... I intend to order one. Thanks to you as well, Matt.*


----------



## Chuck Daehler

For riot control would rubber stoppers, like HS's order for rubber bullets work? Am not talking about human riots, just starlings. We can't post stuff about shooting humans on this forum!!! Starling flocks of course. Flocking rioting starlings anyway. Ok, nuff for the humor levity quotient. I expect a word from a mod.

Oh, Sir Hillary announced Sunday she/it is gona run fer presidink. Jeb is also. Oh thrill. It's big oil and gun control time! Time to outfit all dem bug out bags with slingshot gear.


----------



## Lee Silva

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Monkeynipples said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the rubber stoppers from Home Depot are a go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *I went straight to Home Depot this morning and bought these same 1/2 x 5/16 plugs. A huge public 'Thank You' goes out to Lee Silva for sharing this quantum leap idea from all of the fans of Dankung frames. (I imagine a buyer at Home Depot scratching his head trying to figure out why there's a national run on these plugs, lol.) Question - will it be necessary to drill a hole for a 'ball in plug' method like the official Simple-Shot Ocularis or will the tapered, triangular shape be sufficient without an expander ball?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right about the thank you to Lee Silva. Don't forget he sells the Ocularis through Simple Shot! If you like this mod on your Dankung then the next time you are in the market for a shooter put the Ocularis on the list!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *According to Nathan, a new run of the aluminum Ocularis will be available very soon ... I intend to order one. Thanks to you as well, Matt.*
Click to expand...

I've a batch of "Mods" coming as well..... In all honesty, If you like the results you get with the dankung, you're going to LOVE whatever you get from simpleshot..

The geometry of the "eye" on the Axiom Ocularis is designed for this application specifically, offering a more secure attachment and greatly reduces dreaded handslap!! Overall it is a far better performer.....






I cannot say enough about this awesome frame! Have fun, guys...


----------



## Lee Silva

I love my Dankung frames! I shoulda said... "Far better performer using the Ocularis attachment"


----------



## e~shot

Great idea!


----------



## nike

Absolutely Cool


----------



## Hermit

Great idea, super mod! I just may try it but I am partial to tubes. Well done.

Rich


----------



## lunasling

Wonder if it will work as well with tubes i like the rubber stopper idea !


----------



## lunasling

yup gonna give my BP thunder a go with it if it hold true the the same will be done to my luck ring.


----------



## lunasling

While they work well for flat bands,as for tubes 
For me it's a no go tubes will pop out unfortunately.


----------



## oldmiser

lunasling said:


> While they work well for flat bands,as for tubes
> For me it's a no go tubes will pop out unfortunately.


well my friend I think you could tie a knot at the end of the tube...May not slip thru then~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## lunasling

Tis a thought my friend looking for the plugs as they rapidly vacated the SS when i was experimenting with the set up lol their around here some where no doubt my cat will locate them before i do lol


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Perhaps you are installing the plug backwards? I tried it and so far have not had a budge in either the tubes or the plugs.


----------



## lunasling

Ysyeo! 
Perhaps a pic of your set up may help ?


----------

